# reloading



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am thinking of getting into reloading for my .243 as well as my .270 but i am also thinking of trying to get into shotshell reloading but the question i have is: Is it really worth it cost wise to reload shotshells? or should i not even bother trying that out?


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

I would say no on the shot shell ? JMO


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would say it really boils down to your preference on shotshells. Many people will tell you it's not worth it at this time and others will say the opposite. But I keep toying around with the idea because you could really make some fantastic loads for a lot less than those premium loads we pay $20 per box for.

Lots of guys start reloading to save money or to gain some accuracy, but either way it's an enjoyable hobby that you would enjoy in the long run.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I do a fair amount of reloading and I have pretty much stopped reloading shotgun shells because when you can buy a 4 pack at wally world for 20 bucks its not worth having to fight the crowds and retailers for the components. I do however reload most everything else. I would suggest reloading for a rifle you want to get more accuracy out of, that way your not stuck with whatever load the manufacturers put on the shelf. anywho. just an idea.


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

It depends on how many shells you put through your guns. I shot on the Winchester Claybird League for some time, and reloading was a must. We burned hundreds of rounds per week. If you are an occasional shooter, it is not worth it. I like to reload my 20 ga. because I can produce 1 oz. rounds that perform like a 12 ga. or better. I have developed a universal round that works very well for all gamebirds and all I have to do is swap shot sizes.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just one more thought on this. I reload a lot of rifle rounds. I used to reload shot shells with the neighbor. When he moved I never reloaded shot shells again. I look at reloading as my indoor winter hobby. I really enjoy going into my man cave . Turning on the radio and pumping out a couple of hundred rounds for the next years season. I'm pretty sure I'm still saving a grundle of money when you see .204 rounds at a $buck a pop. :roll: The accuracy claim is true. You can fine tune your rifle for some incredible accuracy. Weather it be rifle or shotgun it's my winter activity that I look forward to.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

You'd have to fire at least 500 rounds/year to to make re-loading shotshells worth it for a 12 or 20 ga.
I reload for my 28 because I can get performance better than any factory offering.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Just one more thought on this. I reload a lot of rifle rounds. I used to reload shot shells with the neighbor. When he moved I never reloaded shot shells again. I look at reloading as my indoor winter hobby. I really enjoy going into my man cave . Turning on the radio and pumping out a couple of hundred rounds for the next years season. I'm pretty sure I'm still saving a grundle of money when you see .204 rounds at a $buck a pop. :roll: The accuracy claim is true. You can fine tune your rifle for some incredible accuracy. Weather it be rifle or shotgun it's my winter activity that I look forward to.


This is the reason I reload as well. Rifle is obvious that it can save you money. My 300 win mag cost like $35 for a box of 20 and that not the really good ammo either. So I buy a box of 100 165 gr hornandy sst's and some powder. I have all the primers I think I will need for awhile. So I spend about $70 bucks on 100 rounds. Granted I have some of the other components that I can get more use out of than just 100 rounds. 
Shotshells are alittle different, like others have said unless your shooting a ton its not worth it. 
I personally don't reload shotshells but can see were it is benifical.
Good luck and welcome to an addicting habit. I really enjoy it because when I get going my wife and son like to come and help out and we really have a blast reloading.
I had my wife last year reload her own bullets for her deer hunt and she was excited to be able to shoot a deer with a bullet she made.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I started reloading to save money, but found myself spending more $$, and shooting much more. Also, I have obsolete calibers so reloading is a must. And I have some calibers that cost over $3 a shell, up to $70 a box, over the counter! yikes!

My retired neighbor loads shotshells for me, makes cast bullets for me too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> makes cast bullets for me too.


What are you shooting with casts Goob?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > makes cast bullets for me too.
> ...


30-30
30-40 Krag
.35 Rem
.32 Rem
.30 Rem
.25 Rem
.25-20
.38 Special
.357
.41 Mag
.44 Mag
.45 ACP
.45 Colt
.41 Colt


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow Goob! Thats quite the selection of cast bullets. I wish I would have known that you did that because I just gave away a bunch of line-of-type that I had lying around to a grumpy old codger that gave me $10 for about 50 lbs of the stuff. Had I known, I would have given it to you


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My neighbor is a retired military guy, used to have a gun store. He's always melting lead. His backyard will be a Superfund hazardous clean-up site some day.  He and his brother do all that cowboy shooting stuff. He sells cast bullets to sporting good stores too. Make sinkers and downrigger weights also.

I like cast for handguns and vintage rifles. I just shoot them, know little about them. Casting bullets is kinda complicated if done correctly. The neighbor uses cast bullets in his hunting rifles for big game, elk, deer, and antelope.

He reloads cast for me; I just screw it up. There's hardness testing, gas checks, crimping, belling cases, marking top dead center on the bullets, blah, blah, blah Good grief! Too complicated for me.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

mdg01 said:


> It depends on how many shells you put through your guns.


I agree.

I have loaded for rifle and pistol for many years. I have never loaded for shotshell. It just doesn't seem worth it for the 100 or so shotshells I will shoot in a year. On the other hand reloading has let me shoot a lot more for the $ on handgun and rifle ammo.

If you enjoy doing things with your hands, like mechanical gadgets, and want to try out bullets and loads not available commercially, you will enjoy reloading. Be warned, it is adictive. I have known people to buy a new gun so they could use some brass they picked up in a caliber they didn't have. (Any excuse to buy a new gun ......... Right?) BTW I have some .40 brass sitting around ......................


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

do you not reload your .40 at all i have been toying with that as well but i wasnt to sure if it was worth it until i just saw the price the other day for shells they have gone way up and i need to start reloading everything


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I vote yes yes and yes to reloading both. Well worth it!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for all the thoughts and opinions on here i do a fair amount of skeet shooting about 200 shotshells a month at times so thats why i was wondering but at the same time i dont have any equipment for reloading as it is so thats my first step thanks guys


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> do you not reload your .40 at all


I don't have a 40. Yes, I would reload for it if I did.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I reload for my .40


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have a .40 and want to reload for it as well but i just dont have the stuff to do it just yet


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I plan to load for my .40... soon as I get some dies anyway 


-DallanC


----------

